# Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI



## 0Martin21 (18. Februar 2013)

*Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

Moin Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe eine alte 750GB festplatte und eine SSD OCZ Vertex3 128GB, nun ist folgendes ich habe versucht auf der SSD nun Win zustarten/instalieren, aber das geht irgen wie nicht, die HDD ist aber mit dem UEFI einstellung für die SSD nicht im UEFI zu sehen änder ich das wieder ist die da aber ich kann die SSD nicht mit Win beschreiben. unter Win sehe ich die zwar aber habe keinen zugriff auf die.  Die SSd war schn mal im einsatz aber ich weiß nicht warum ich keinen zugriff bekomme und win mir nicht erlauben will dadrauf win zu installieren.

Fackt unter win kein zugriff auf die SSD, ACH???(die Einstellung für Festplatten im Bios) geht die HDD nicht, aber ich sehr die SSD, Win läst sich nicht auf die SSD installieren.

was kann ich tun um die SSD wieder flott zubekommen und die andere HDD dann auch platt machen kann und win auf der SSD zum laufen bekommen kann.

Hardware:
ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
AMD FX8150
4x 4GB GSKill
ASUS 7980
OCZ Vertex3 128GB
HDD 750GB von WD



kann mir einer helfen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Haxti (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*



> aber das geht irgen wie nicht, die HDD ist aber mit dem UEFI einstellung  für die SSD nicht im UEFI zu sehen änder ich das wieder ist die da aber  ich kann die SSD nicht mit Win beschreiben


Sorry aber ich hab mir den Text jetzt 3 mal durchgelesen und kann nur Vermutungen anstellen, was du eigentlich ausdrücken willst. Vielleicht kannst du das ganze nochmal mit ein paar Satzzeichen garnieren und einfacher erklären.
Wieso kannst du unter Windows was nachgucken, wenn du Windows nicht installiert bekommst? Genaue Fehlermeldungen und ähnliches wären praktisch.


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

also Sorry aber Hääää?
PS:ich kenn mich in gewisserweise damit aus hatte da schon solche Scherereien...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

Ganz einfach:

Eine SSD läuft NUR mit AHCI,  eine HDD kann mit beidem (AHCI und IDE) laufen.  

Wenn du aber ein OS auf der HDD hast, kann dieses nicht booten, wenn es unter IDE installiert wurde und dann auf AHCI umgestellt wird.
Du musst also erst auf AHCI umstellen und dann das OS neu installieren.

Ende des Problems


----------



## M_DC (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

Jetz wo man die Antwort hat, wird die Fragestellung klarer 
Schön erklärt Stryke7


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

@te 

Ganz einfache lösung ..

hast du noch eine XP version ?
Wenn ja formatiere die SSD mit der XP installation und brech die einfach nach der formatierung ab.

jetzt kannst du wieder Win 7 drauf installiern 



> Die SSd war schn mal im einsatz aber ich weiß nicht warum ich keinen zugriff bekomme und win mir nicht erlauben will dadrauf win zu installieren.


....ist dieser Ganze Uefi Müll der das verhindert und XP macht das platt


----------



## Haxti (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber ein OS auf der HDD hast, kann dieses nicht booten, wenn es unter IDE installiert wurde und dann auf AHCI umgestellt wird.


 Nicht ganz richtig. Bei Win7 reicht das umstellen eines Regestryeintrags, damit es ohne BSOD bootet  Hab ich vor 3 Tagen erst getestet


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*



Haxti schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Bei Win7 reicht das umstellen eines Regestryeintrags, damit es ohne BSOD bootet  Hab ich vor 3 Tagen erst getestet


 
Stimmt.  Ist für den normalen Anwender aber auch nicht gerade ein naheliegender Vorgang,  da könnte Microsoft sich mal Gedanke machen


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

also, die SSD war schon mal in einem System drin, ob im Rayd oder nicht, weiß ich nicht ich vermute mal in einem Rayd. Die HHD hat jetzt schon win7 drauf, läuft aber über IDE und nicht AHCI, daher habe ich kein zugriff auf die SSD. oder doch unter Win7? die HHD will ich dann auch platt haben und über AHCI dann laufen lassen weger der SSD. sorry war etwas unter Zeitdruck und an einem anderen Rechner.

Was kann ich tun:
Die SSD die SSD unter win7(auf der HHD) formatieren onde was zu beachten?
Dann Win7 auf die SSD bringen und die HDD dann formatieren unter win7(SSD).


gibt es was zubeachten oder ist das egal?


----------



## Haxti (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Formatieren einer HDD und SSD über UEFI*

Öh ja. Also: Falls du erstmal AHCI haben möchtest, dann gehts erstmal ins Regedit. Unter „Hkey_Local_Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci“ den Wert Start von 3 auf 0 setzen. Dann im BIOS/UEFI auf AHCI umstellen. 

Falls du Windows komplett neu auf die SSD spielen willst, dann musst du nichts formatieren, das wird bei der Installation automatisch erledigt. Falls du allerdings alles von der HDD auf die SSD kopieren willst, musst du evtl. Gedankten über das Alignement machen. Siehe hier: Alignment von Partitionen auf SSDs ohne Datenverlust und Neuinstallation ändern | Media Addicted


----------

